# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  तंत्र कथा  : किताब २

## Lucifer

तंत्र कथा से जुडी दूसरी किताब

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

कथा           समाप्त

----------


## shriram

बहुत बढिया मित्र |अत्यंत रोचक कथा है |

----------


## Unregistered

कहानी पढने के बाद रिप्लाय अवश्य दे ताकि अगली कहानी पोस्ट की जा सके

----------


## shriram

> कथा           समाप्त


अन्य कहानियों के लिए भी प्रतीक्षारत है हम सभी मित्र गण |अतः कथा प्रवाह जारी रखे |

----------


## Loka

आप लॉग इन करके कहानियां दें ताकि आपको फोरम से कुछ अन्य सुविधा भी मिले, किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो तो आप मुझे या फोरम प्रबंधन के किसी भी सदस्य से संपर्क कर सकते है

----------


## Krishna

उत्तम कथा  ... .. .

----------


## Unregistered

> आप लॉग इन करके कहानियां दें ताकि आपको फोरम से कुछ अन्य सुविधा भी मिले, किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो तो आप मुझे या फोरम प्रबंधन के किसी भी सदस्य से संपर्क कर सकते है



पोस्टिंग के लिए तो अब लॉग इन कोई जरुरत है नहीं मूल उद्देश्य कथा पोहचाना है जो पूरा हो रहा है , जब तक श्रीराम जी और आप लोग कथा पढ़ रहे है तब तक पोस्टिंग जारी रहेगी , और रही बाकी बात तो हमने अनीता को बताई थी पर जैसा की उनका रवैय्या होता है हर बात में वेसा ही इस बार हुआ अब आप लोग खुद नहीं चाहते कुछ यहाँ अच्छा हो तो भगवान भी उतर आए तो कुछ ना होगा 




आज जो पोस्ट हुई है ३० से लेकर ३५ की वो तंत्र कथा : किताब १ में शिफ्ट कर दे वो उसी किताब से है

----------


## Unregistered

> @ अन्य कहानियों के लिए भी प्रतीक्षारत है हम सभी मित्र गण |अतः कथा प्रवाह जारी रखे | 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @    उत्तम कथा ... .. .





पढ़ते  रहे कहानिया जारी रहेगी

----------


## shriram

> पढ़ते  रहे कहानिया जारी रहेगी


बहुत ही रोमांचक कथा |परन्तु शुरुवात वाले पेज नही है |कथा अधूरी सी लग रही है |

----------


## Loka

> पोस्टिंग के लिए तो अब लॉग इन कोई जरुरत है नहीं मूल उद्देश्य कथा पोहचाना है जो पूरा हो रहा है , जब तक श्रीराम जी और आप लोग कथा पढ़ रहे है तब तक पोस्टिंग जारी रहेगी , और रही बाकी बात तो हमने अनीता को बताई थी पर जैसा की उनका रवैय्या होता है हर बात में वेसा ही इस बार हुआ अब आप लोग खुद नहीं चाहते कुछ यहाँ अच्छा हो तो भगवान भी उतर आए तो कुछ ना होगा 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आज जो पोस्ट हुई है ३० से लेकर ३५ की वो तंत्र कथा : किताब १ में शिफ्ट कर दे वो उसी किताब से है


आप लॉग इन करके मुझे सन्देश भेजे, क्या बात हुई, आप किस रवैये से नाराज है

----------


## Unregistered

@ LOKA सबसे पहले जो पोस्ट हुई है इस सूत्र में कल उन्हें मूव कीजिए ये कथा पहली किताब से है गलती से यहाँ पोस्ट हो गई है आप के लिए क्षण मात्र का 

काम है , इसके बाद ही अगली कहानी दोनों जगह पोस्ट कर सकते है , धन्यवाद

----------


## Unregistered

@ श्रीराम जी कथा इतनी है थी पर किताब १ से थी गर स्थानांतर जल्दी हो जाए तो आगे बढ़ सकते है

----------


## Loka

> @ श्रीराम जी कथा इतनी है थी पर किताब १ से थी गर स्थानांतर जल्दी हो जाए तो आगे बढ़ सकते है


आप लॉग इन कीजिये

----------


## Lucifer

कथा स्थानान्तरण हेतु धन्यवाद

----------


## shriram

*बहुत ही मजेदार एवं रोचक कथा है बन्धु |
कृपया अन्य कथाये भी प्रस्तुत करे |
एक सुझाव था कि इन सभी कथाओ को सिर्फ एक ही सूत्र में प्रस्तुत करें |
ताकि हम इन्हे एक ही जगह खोज कर पढ़ सके |
इन उत्तम कथाओ के लिए हम सभी आपके अत्यंत ही आभारी है |
अगली कथा की प्रतीक्षा है |*

----------


## Lucifer

> बहुत ही मजेदार एवं रोचक कथा है बन्धु |
> कृपया अन्य कथाये भी प्रस्तुत करे |
> एक सुझाव था कि इन सभी कथाओ को सिर्फ एक ही सूत्र में प्रस्तुत करें |
> ताकि हम इन्हे एक ही जगह खोज कर पढ़ सके |
> इन उत्तम कथाओ के लिए हम सभी आपके अत्यंत ही आभारी है |
> अगली कथा की प्रतीक्षा है |


दो किताबो की कथा गर एक ही सूत्र में पोस्ट करेंगे तो हो सकता है कुछ समझ ना आए 


इसलिए फ़िलहाल ऐसे ही रहेने देते है

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

कथा               समाप्त

----------


## shriram

*पुनः एक बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति |
बेहद रोमांचक कथा |
योग तन्त्र परक कथाओ की ज्ञान गंगा में पुनः एक बार रहस्य रोमांच के साथ स्नान |
पुनः एक विनम्र निवेदन ---इन किताबो के Download link प्रदान करने की कृपा करे |*

----------


## shriram

*पुनः एक बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति |
बेहद रोमांचक कथा |
योग तन्त्र परक कथाओ की ज्ञान गंगा में पुनः एक बार रहस्य रोमांच के साथ स्नान |
पुनः एक विनम्र निवेदन ---इन किताबो के Download link प्रदान करने की कृपा करे |*

----------


## Krishna

उत्तम ...  ........... ...

----------


## Unregistered

ठीक है एक दो दिन में डाउनलोड लिंक देते है

----------


## Krishna

अगली कथा की प्रतीक्षा में ...............

----------


## Unregistered

अब जब की डाउनलोड लिंक ही चाहिए और उसे देने के बाद यहाँ कथा पोस्ट करने का कोई औचित्य नहीं रह जाएगा ना इसलिए पोस्टिंग बंद कर दी है

----------


## Krishna

> अब जब की डाउनलोड लिंक ही चाहिए और उसे देने के बाद यहाँ कथा पोस्ट करने का कोई औचित्य नहीं रह जाएगा ना इसलिए पोस्टिंग बंद कर दी है



भैया हमको तो आप कथा ही सुनाओ .. आप व्यक्तिगत रूप से उनको लिंक दे देना   ...

----------


## Krishna

असल में क्या होता है कि यदि बल्क में कथाएं हो तो रातों की नींद हराम हो जाती है |

इधर थोडे लगे बंधे भी रहते है |

थोडा एक्साइत्मेन्ट भी रहता है | आप समझ रहे हैं शायद मैं क्या कह रहा हूँ | 

तो विनती को स्वीकार करें मित्र ... ||

----------


## Unregistered

ऐसे तो सबको सुविधा हो जाएगी हर कोई अपने समयानुसार पढ़ सकेगा प्रतीक्षा नहीं करनी पड़ेगी की कब पोस्ट होगी आगे की कथा , क्या कहते है ??

----------


## Unregistered

ठीक है दोनों किताबे यही पोस्ट कर देते है , और श्रीराम जी को डाउनलोड लिंक दे देते है , धन्यवाद

----------


## Krishna

> ऐसे तो सबको सुविधा हो जाएगी हर कोई अपने समयानुसार पढ़ सकेगा प्रतीक्षा नहीं करनी पड़ेगी की कब पोस्ट होगी आगे की कथा , क्या कहते है ??


इसका बस  एक  ही उतर है ... "कटप्पा ने बाहुबली को क्यों मारा" |

शायद इस बिम्बात्मक भाषा में मेरे चुराए गए कथन को आप भली भांति समझ गये होंगे |


विनती स्वीकार करने के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद |

----------


## Unregistered

यहाँ तो डाऊनलोड लिंक शेयर करने का पर्याय ही सुलभ लग रहा था पोस्टिंग में वकत लगता है और डाऊनलोड लिंक देने के लिए सिर्फ एक पोस्ट काफी होती है

----------


## Unregistered

ये रहा इस किताब का डाउनलोड लिंक 

http://www90.zippyshare.com/v/7nxQ4Vdr/file.html


कृष्णा जी ने अनुरोध किया था की यहाँ भी किताब पोस्ट की जाए पर फ़िलहाल ऐसा नहीं हो पाएगा गर किसी मित्र को करनी है तो वो अवश्य करे 




जल्द ही अन्य किताब की लिंक भी शेअर की जाएगी धन्यवाद

----------


## shriram

*हम पाठको से क्या भूल हुई प्रियवर कि

 योग - तन्त्र परक  ज्ञान गंगा का पान करने से 

हम सभी वंचित कर दिए गये 

आपकी तरफ से  |

पुनः प्रार्थना है कि ज्ञान गंगा की यह धारा 

आपके कृपा से अविरल रूप से बहती रहनी चाहिए |

यहाँ योग - तन्त्र परक  कथाओं के ढेरो प्यासे पथिक है | 

अतः हम सब की प्रार्थना को स्वीकार कर

 यह स्तुत्य कार्य पुनः प्रारम्भ करें |*

----------


## Unregistered

अब ये तो गलत बोल रहे है आप श्रीराम जी सम्पूर्ण किताब अपलोड कर दी है जिसमे सभी कहानिया है फिर कैसे वंचित कर दिया गया भला

----------


## shriram

> अब ये तो गलत बोल रहे है आप श्रीराम जी सम्पूर्ण किताब अपलोड कर दी है जिसमे सभी कहानिया है फिर कैसे वंचित कर दिया गया भला


*हाँ जी आपकी उपर कही गयी बात एकदम सही है प्रियवर |
आपके दिए link से पूरी की पूरी 9.1 mb की किताब को
 download कर के एक ही दिन में पूरा पढ़ गये |
किन्तु मंच पर आप के प्रस्तुतिकरण को  थोडा -2 करके जो पढ़ते थे 
उसमे ज्यादा आनन्द आता था |
वास्तव में रहस्य रोमांच की ये कहानियां 
जिनमे योग एवं तंत्र का शैक्षणिक ज्ञान भी है 
इतनी मजेदार है की एक बार पढ़ लो 
तो बिना पूरी किये हटने का मन ही नही करता है |
अब पूरी किताब तो ख़त्म हो गयी किन्तु प्यास बढ़ा गयी |
इस लिए पुनः विनती है कि पहले कीही  तरह से कथा प्रस्तुतिकरण को पुनः शुरू करने की कृपा करें |*

----------


## shriram

*प्रियवर रविनाथ त्यागी जी आपकी तंत्र की कहानियों ने अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताबो के प्रति इतनी उत्सुकता जगाई कि हमने net से खोजकर निम्न किताबे download कर ली |
अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताबो का Download Link 
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा Teesra Netra I Arun Kuma Sharma 
https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...uma-Sharma.pdf

https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...uma-Sharma.pdf
================================================== ==================== 
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 2 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा Teesra Netra II Arun Kumar Sharma 
https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...mar-Sharma.pdf

https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...mar-Sharma.pdf

Yantra, Mantra, Tantra Vidya 

https://archive.org/download/YantraM...antraVidya.pdf

75345621-Parlok-Vigyan-Arun-Kumar-Sharma.pdf
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

73261573-Vakreshwar-Ki-Bhairavi-Arun-Kumar-Shar...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web
73260696-Avahan-Arun-Kumar-Sharma.pdf
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

tantrik sadhnaaien.pdf
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

91629140-Vo-Rahasyamaya-Kapalik-Math-Arun-Kumar...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

233478128-tantrik-siddhiyan-by-Dr-Narayan-Dutt-Shrimali.pdf
https://mail-attachment.googleuserco...iEb2ytM6TKjoZY

अब इनको पढने के बाद पता चला कि अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की अन्य किताबे भी है | 
इसके अलावा श्री शर्मा जी की अन्य किताबे निम्न है -----
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा 
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 2 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा 
परलोक विज्ञान
वक्रेश्वर की भैरवी 
वो रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ
मारण पात्र 
कारण पात्र 
कुण्डलिनी शक्ति 
लोक से परलोक की ओर 
अभौतिक सत्ता में प्रवेश 
फांसी 
तिब्बत की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी 
मृत आत्माओ से संपर्क 
आवाहन
---------------------------------
scribd वाले -लोक से परलोक की ओर - को पढने की सुविधा तो देते है परन्तु एक तो सारे पेज नही खुलते दुसरे जितना किताब का मूल्य नही है उससे ज्यादा उनकी membership fee है अतः मेरे लिए बेकार |आप --तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 & 2 ,वक्रेश्वर की भैरवी , वो रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ ,परलोक विज्ञान ,मारण पात्र , आवाहन के अलावा ( क्योकि मै इनको download कर चूका हूँ ) इनकी अन्य किताबो का कोई download link जानते हों तो प्रदान करने की कृपा करें |आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी |*

----------


## ajayraj09

बन्धु, ऊपर दिए गए कोई भी लिंक काम नहीं कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Unregistered

Aap 

https://archive.org/search.php


yaha jaye aur


kitab k naam se search kare aap ko lagbhag sabhi kitabe mil jayengi









..........Lucifer

----------


## ajayraj09

धन्यवाद बन्धु

----------


## Unregistered

Swagat hai ji







...........Lucifer

----------


## priyank dixit

koi link kam nhi kr rha

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम, 
श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी यह सब किताबे मेरे पास है बंधु। मेने अपने गुगल ड्राईव में सभाल रखी है ले लीजेये।

परलोक विज्ञान https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TZObGF1WTNhU2M
आहवाहन https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...UJzZVlpb05lTjg
परलोक के खुलते रहस्य https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...20tZGhsdkZjcE0
मरणपात्र https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...FJuMnV6Y1Rmblk
तिसरा नेत्र 1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...jRTNENxSTl0SVU
तिसरा नेत्र 2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...zhVbFFHckhJTVk
कुंडलीना शक्ति https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...lBBbUZpdGdxajQ
वह रहस्यमय कपालिक मठ https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...EE4NjIzTU42Mlk
वक्रेश्वर की भैरवी https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...E5lMFYySzRKWE0

योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग,  और मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य मेरे पास हार्ड कोपीमें हे। वह आपको स्केन करके लींक दे दुगा। पहेले यह पढले।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

यह जो कुच कहानिया यहा पर Lucifer दे रहे हे वह उस पुस्तकोकी हे। सारी कहानीया इनमें से मिल जायेगी। मील जाये तो बतादीजीयेगा।

----------


## gouravgupta87

बहुत बढ़िया भाई मज़ा आ गया

----------


## vt2667

Very very thanks ajay kankrecha ji.asha hai aur bhi pustak uplabhdha karayenge ap ,dhanyawad.

----------


## ps19147

Please provide the link of Arun Kumar Sharma's All  Books

----------


## ps19147

Ajay Jee main abhi join kiya Thaa,,  aapke link dekh nahin paya Tha. search kiya to aapne to pahle se hee link diya hai. inme se 2 books nahin thi mere paas.  Aapka dhanyawad. asha hai aage bhi bahot kuch milne wala hai aap logon ke saath.

----------


## bothra

Bhaisaheb koi book download nahin kar pa raha hoon. Kripya access dijiye

----------


## Harpreet

धन्यवाद जो इस फोरम का सदस्य बना। यह प्रभाग अति प्रंशसा योग्य है।

----------


## Harpreet

एक प्रेषण है की कई फोरम से निकाला जा चूका हूँ तो आपका सम्बंद उन फोरम से है मॉडरेटर का तो बता दीजिए । तो मैं अपने आप ही छोड़ दूंगा।

----------


## Harpreet

म4नीष जी अगर यह भी आपका वही gisa pita फोरम है तो आप मुझे जहाँ बहु 2020 तक वैन कर दीजिए। पर अपनी बात चाहे नया फ़ोरम ही नक खोलना पढ़ जाये राखहूँगा ही

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> एक प्रेषण है की कई फोरम से निकाला जा चूका हूँ तो आपका सम्बंद उन फोरम से है मॉडरेटर का तो बता दीजिए । तो मैं अपने आप ही छोड़ दूंगा।


आप जैसे ईश्नाम की कर्द नही है इस समाज को। तो ऐसा तो होना ही ही। पर आगे बढीये भगवान श्री राम आपके साथ है।

----------


## shriram

> एक प्रेषण है की कई फोरम से निकाला जा चूका हूँ तो आपका सम्बंद उन फोरम से है मॉडरेटर का तो बता दीजिए । तो मैं अपने आप ही छोड़ दूंगा।


*अच्छा हुआ जी जो आप वहाँ से यहाँ आ गए जी । झूठी अविश्वसनीय गल्प कथाएं और वामपंथी मानसिक गन्दगी से छुटकारा मिला जी आपको हरप्रीत भाई । 
जिसको न निज गौरव तथा ,
  निज देश पर अभिमान है ।
वह नर नही है , पशु निरा है  ,
और मृतक समान है ।।
आप मेरी इशारो में कही गयी बात समझ गए होंगे , हरप्रीत भाई ।
*

----------


## Lankesh

और अजय कुकरेजा

आपने इसी मंच पर कहि उस लेखक की बड़ी प्रशंसा करि थी और प्रवेश की भीख मांगी थी और अपने id प्रूफ दे कर वहां आये थे और लेखक की बड़ी भूरी भूरी प्रशंशा कर रहे थे जब उस लेखक ने तुम्हारे प्रश्नो के सटीक जवाब दिए तो अब मिर्ची क्यो लग गई तुम्हे सच कड़वा होता है तुम्हारे से ज्यादा ज्ञानी मिल गया तो फट गई तुम्हारी 
अधूरे ज्ञानियों तुम्हारी दुकान नही चलने देता है वो विरोध करता है इसलिए अपनी ओकात बता रहे हो 
शुक्र मनाओ तुम तीनो की अभी तक मनीष जी नही कूदे है यहां ओर शांति रखने को बोल रहे वरना तुम्हारे खिलाफ तो कितनी कार्यवाही होती वो तुम तीनो नही जानते

----------


## Lankesh

> म4नीष जी अगर यह भी आपका वही gisa pita फोरम है तो आप मुझे जहाँ बहु 2020 तक वैन कर दीजिए। पर अपनी बात चाहे नया फ़ोरम ही नक खोलना पढ़ जाये राखहूँगा ही


मेरे फॉरम को गाली दे रहा है जहां इतने साल तेने मेरा जीवन धन्य हुआ आपके सानिध्य में , ओर ना जाने कितने रस भरे शब्द बोलता था अब बता तू वहां क्या बोल कर आया है

----------


## S Chauhan

Abeeee oo Harpreet! Apni okat me rahiyo! guru Shree ke khilaf agar ab ek or sabd Teri ****i Juban se nikla, toh tera hal fir tuhi Jane!

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> और अजय कुकरेजा
> 
> आपने इसी मंच पर कहि उस लेखक की बड़ी प्रशंसा करि थी और प्रवेश की भीख मांगी थी और अपने id प्रूफ दे कर वहां आये थे और लेखक की बड़ी भूरी भूरी प्रशंशा कर रहे थे जब उस लेखक ने तुम्हारे प्रश्नो के सटीक जवाब दिए तो अब मिर्ची क्यो लग गई तुम्हे सच कड़वा होता है तुम्हारे से ज्यादा ज्ञानी मिल गया तो फट गई तुम्हारी 
> अधूरे ज्ञानियों तुम्हारी दुकान नही चलने देता है वो विरोध करता है इसलिए अपनी ओकात बता रहे हो 
> शुक्र मनाओ तुम तीनो की अभी तक मनीष जी नही कूदे है यहां ओर शांति रखने को बोल रहे वरना तुम्हारे खिलाफ तो कितनी कार्यवाही होती वो तुम तीनो नही जानते


सही कहा मित्र आपने, मेने ही सामने से कहा था वहा जाने को, आप लोगो को फिर गलतफहेमी हो गई है, आप मेरे पोस्ट वहा पढे होगे तो आपको कही पर भी ऐसा नही लगेगा कि मेने गुरुजी के खिलाफ लिखा है। हा, उनके उत्तर देने जरुर चाहे है। गुरुजीने तो मुजे कुछ भी नही कहा कभी, मुजे पता है उनके जैसी सोच रखनेवाला ईन्शान कभी ऐसा नही करेगा। फिर वहा से मुजे वैसे ही निकालदिया गया है, कोई बात नही जैसी आप लोगों की मर्जी। और अब में यहा से भी जा रहा हु। मेने अब यहा वहा जाना छोड़ दिया है। में कभी किसी धर्म, पंथ या विचारधारा के खिलाफ नही बोलता, आखिर सब एक ही तो है, आप जीसे भी माने ईश्वर तो एक ही है, हा, रास्ते जरुर अलग अलग हो सकते है, विचार जरुर अलग हो सकते है।

फिर देखो कबीरजी की विचारधारा भी भिन्न है मेरी विचारधारा से, फिर भी में उनका बहुत बड़ा चाहक हु। उनकी बहुत बातें इतनी अच्छी है कि में उनकी तारीफ किये बिना रह ही नही सकता। ऐसी कई विचारधारा है जो भिन्न हो सकती है। हम सब एक ही ईश्वर के अंश है, अगर हमारे घर में भी हम सब संदस्यो की विचारधारा कहा एक सी है। तो क्या हम एक दुसरे की दुश्मन हो जायेेगे। कभी नही। 

खैर जय श्री राम

----------


## m4neesh

> सही कहा मित्र आपने, मेने ही सामने से कहा था वहा जाने को, आप लोगो को फिर गलतफहेमी हो गई है, आप मेरे पोस्ट वहा पढे होगे तो आपको कही पर भी ऐसा नही लगेगा कि मेने गुरुजी के खिलाफ लिखा है। हा, उनके उत्तर देने जरुर चाहे है। गुरुजीने तो मुजे कुछ भी नही कहा कभी, मुजे पता है उनके जैसी सोच रखनेवाला ईन्शान कभी ऐसा नही करेगा। फिर वहा से मुजे वैसे ही निकालदिया गया है, कोई बात नही जैसी आप लोगों की मर्जी। और अब में यहा से भी जा रहा हु। मेने अब यहा वहा जाना छोड़ दिया है। में कभी किसी धर्म, पंथ या विचारधारा के खिलाफ नही बोलता, आखिर सब एक ही तो है, आप जीसे भी माने ईश्वर तो एक ही है, हा, रास्ते जरुर अलग अलग हो सकते है, विचार जरुर अलग हो सकते है।
> 
> फिर देखो कबीरजी की विचारधारा भी भिन्न है मेरी विचारधारा से, फिर भी में उनका बहुत बड़ा चाहक हु। उनकी बहुत बातें इतनी अच्छी है कि में उनकी तारीफ किये बिना रह ही नही सकता। ऐसी कई विचारधारा है जो भिन्न हो सकती है। हम सब एक ही ईश्वर के अंश है, अगर हमारे घर में भी हम सब संदस्यो की विचारधारा कहा एक सी है। तो क्या हम एक दुसरे की दुश्मन हो जायेेगे। कभी नही। 
> 
> खैर जय श्री राम


अजय जी 
आपसे कोई बेर नही अगर किसी बात से विरोध है तो वैचारिक मतभेद सम्भव है पर गेहूं के साथ गन भी पिसता है आप मुझे व्यक्तिगत बोल देते तो कभी कोई कार्यवाही नही होती सभी बड़े दिल के है आप अपना पक्ष उन्हें रखिये वो हर सम्भव मदद करेंगे आपका इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> अजय जी 
> आपसे कोई बेर नही अगर किसी बात से विरोध है तो वैचारिक मतभेद सम्भव है पर गेहूं के साथ गन भी पिसता है आप मुझे व्यक्तिगत बोल देते तो कभी कोई कार्यवाही नही होती सभी बड़े दिल के है आप अपना पक्ष उन्हें रखिये वो हर सम्भव मदद करेंगे आपका इंतजार रहेगा


मुजे पता ही मित्र की आप जैसे भी वैचारिक सदस्य है वहा, पर देखे उपर जो दो मित्र है वह तो गाली-गलोच पर उतर आए। भावना अपनी जगह होती है और विचार अपनी जगह। आपका बहुत धन्यवाद मुजे समजने के लिए, आपके परामर्स का जरुर विचार करुगा में, लेखिन थोडा वक्त चाहिए। वहा अलफतेहजी थे वो तो ऐसे ही चर्चा के बीच में आ गए, जब उत्तर दिया तो संभालन सके अपने विवेक को, अगर ऐसे ही चलना है तो थोड़ा विचार भी करना पडेगा।

----------


## Harpreet

> म4नीष जी अगर यह भी आपका वही gisa pita फोरम है तो आप मुझे जहाँ बहु 2020 तक वैन कर दीजिए। पर अपनी बात चाहे नया फ़ोरम ही नक खोलना पढ़ जाये राखहूँगा ही





> मेरे फॉरम को गाली दे रहा है जहां इतने साल तेने मेरा जीवन धन्य हुआ आपके सानिध्य में , ओर ना जाने कितने रस भरे शब्द बोलता था अब बता तू वहां क्या बोल कर आया है





> Abeeee oo Harpreet! Apni okat me rahiyo! guru Shree ke khilaf agar ab ek or sabd Teri ****i Juban se nikla, toh tera hal fir tuhi Jane!


प्रणाम मुनीष जी! पहले तो क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ मुझे फोरम के बारे कुछ नहीं बोलना चाहिए था, भावावेश में कुछ अनाप शनाप बोल दिया फोरम के बारे। 
 गुरु जी के सम्बंद में मैंने कुछ भी ऐसा नहीं कहा,। मैं आज भी  कहता हूँ उनके संपर्क में मैंने बहुत कुछ सीखा है।

अब यह वाद विवाद में मैं और नहीं सम्लित होना चाहता तो आप मुझे क्षमा करें। मेरा सौभाग्य था की मैं वहां सदस्य था पर शायद ज्यादा साथ नहीं लिखा था । जिंतना भी समय वहां गुजारा, आनंद से गुजारा।  जय जय श्रीराम जी । औम नमो शिवाय।

----------


## S Chauhan

Nam se shri ram vedh, or kam se chavani chor, prebhu ke nushko se toh Tu apni dukan chelata hai, Teri kya bisat reee! Jo Tu Bole? Tu kispe Bol reha hy! Jhank le! Ek bar fir keh reha hu jankh le apne ander! Kanhi bad me der na Ho jay! Sab jante hy ynha Teri chavanni okat, Bas ek Tu andekha ker reha hy!

----------


## Harpreet

> Nam se shri ram vedh, or kam se chavani chor, prebhu ke nushko se toh Tu apni dukan chelata hai, Teri kya bisat reee! Jo Tu Bole? Tu kispe Bol reha hy! Jhank le! Ek bar fir keh reha hu jankh le apne ander! Kanhi bad me der na Ho jay! Sab jante hy ynha Teri chavanni okat, Bas ek Tu andekha ker reha hy!


चौहान साहिब क्या बात हो गयी, क्या चुरा लिया आपका? खुलेआम धमकी, भी यहां पर क्या किसी ने लिख दिया और लिखेगा भी नहीं। नमक हरामी नही है खून में। कृपया अगर यही करना है तो जॉइन करवा लो फोरम पर पगिर तर्क पर तर्क का उत्तर आएगा। भाई में अपने बारे में कह रहा हूँ । मैन क्या ऐसा कह दिया था वहां पर जो इतना जंजाल हो गया। आप उस फोरम की बात को यहां पर क्यों लाते हो। गल्ती हुई तो क्षमा प्रार्थी हुँ मैन घिसे पिटे शब्द का प्रयोग किया भाई क्षमा चाहता हूं मैं कुछ भी नही हूँ और न ही कुछ बनना चाहता हूं। आवेश में टिपणी हो गई थी, पर उसको संशोदित करने का मौका ही नही मिला। आप बार बार बात को उछाल रहे हो। इतना गुस्सा तो आपने भी क्या सीखा अभी तक। फिर कहता हूं मैं किसी वाद विवाद में नही शामिल होना चाहता। सिंपल से इंसान हुन मेरी अपनी समस्याएं हैं। आप जहां हो खुश रहो, में अज्ञानी ही भला। कृपया अब इस चैप्टर को यहीं समाप्त कर दें।

----------


## Harpreet

अगर संभव हो तो मेरी की गई टिपणी वहां पर आप मुझे प्रेषित कर दीजिए। अब तो मुझे भी याद नही की क्या हुआ और क्यों हुया और किस लिए हुआ। में अपनी टिपणी को पढ़ना चाहता हूं । धन्यबाद

----------


## Lankesh

> चौहान साहिब क्या बात हो गयी, क्या चुरा लिया आपका? खुलेआम धमकी, भी यहां पर क्या किसी ने लिख दिया और लिखेगा भी नहीं। नमक हरामी नही है खून में। कृपया अगर यही करना है तो जॉइन करवा लो फोरम पर पगिर तर्क पर तर्क का उत्तर आएगा। भाई में अपने बारे में कह रहा हूँ । मैन क्या ऐसा कह दिया था वहां पर जो इतना जंजाल हो गया। आप उस फोरम की बात को यहां पर क्यों लाते हो। गल्ती हुई तो क्षमा प्रार्थी हुँ मैन घिसे पिटे शब्द का प्रयोग किया भाई क्षमा चाहता हूं मैं कुछ भी नही हूँ और न ही कुछ बनना चाहता हूं। आवेश में टिपणी हो गई थी, पर उसको संशोदित करने का मौका ही नही मिला। आप बार बार बात को उछाल रहे हो। इतना गुस्सा तो आपने भी क्या सीखा अभी तक। फिर कहता हूं मैं किसी वाद विवाद में नही शामिल होना चाहता। सिंपल से इंसान हुन मेरी अपनी समस्याएं हैं। आप जहां हो खुश रहो, में अज्ञानी ही भला। कृपया अब इस चैप्टर को यहीं समाप्त कर दें।


आपने मनीष जी को बोल दिया मान ली आपकी बात अब जब दूसरे को बोल रहे तो कृपया आप भी शांति रखिये 
ओर रही बात तर्क और वितर्क की तो ये तर्क वितर्क सही होता है ज्ञान हेतु पर कुतर्क नही आपकी पोस्ट नही दे रहा आपको खुद होश नही रहता मित्र हरप्रीत इसीलिए आपको सहन कर रहे थे कि आदमी अच्छा है पर अब आप कृपया शांत रहे आपको कोई कुछ नही कहेगा आपकी मनीष जी से बात हो गई बात खत्म जो भी मनीष जी से बात कर लेगा उसे कोई कुछ नही कहेगा बाकी तो सबको सुनना पड़ेगा

----------


## Harpreet

> आपने मनीष जी को बोल दिया मान ली आपकी बात अब जब दूसरे को बोल रहे तो कृपया आप भी शांति रखिये 
> ओर रही बात तर्क और वितर्क की तो ये तर्क वितर्क सही होता है ज्ञान हेतु पर कुतर्क नही आपकी पोस्ट नही दे रहा आपको खुद होश नही रहता मित्र हरप्रीत इसीलिए आपको सहन कर रहे थे कि आदमी अच्छा है पर अब आप कृपया शांत रहे आपको कोई कुछ नही कहेगा आपकी मनीष जी से बात हो गई बात खत्म जो भी मनीष जी से बात कर लेगा उसे कोई कुछ नही कहेगा बाकी तो सबको सुनना पड़ेगा


भाई मैंने कहा था कि मैं क्षमा प्रार्थी हुँ की मैन फोरम के बारे बोला था। पर मूझे कोई कुछ नही कहेगा इसका अर्थ नही समझ पाया। स चौहान गाली देने तक चले गए चलो समझ आता है कि उनका अपना कोई उदेश्य रहा होगा । आभार आपका की योह मुझे सहन कर रहे थे क्या मैन आपकी भैंस चुरा ली थी। लंकेश जी अभिमान का सिर हमेशा ही कटता रहा है, रावण के भी सिर कटे थे। मैन कहा था मेरी तरफ से चैप्टर बन्द पर आप फिर कह रहे हो कि आपको कोई कुछ नही कहेगा। मुझे यह बात समझ नही आई क्योंकि मैं अपने को संभाल नही सकता। भाई अगर परेशानी है तो pm करें। मैं अब यहां पर कोई प्रतिकिरया नही करना चाहता। मेरे लिए में बैन हुया उसकी गुजारिश भी मैंने की , अपनी पोस्टिंग राइट को हटाने की गुजारिश मैंने की उसी माननीय फोरम पर। मुनीश जी क्या बातें हुई आपको कैसे पता चला । भी अब क्लोज्ड फोरम  नही हूँ यह ओपन फोरम है। यहां पर की गई धमकी भी भारी पर सकती है। अच्छा होगा कि आप मुझे pm कर अपनी परेशानी बताएं। मुनीश जी ने कुछ नही बोला, आदरणीय जी ने भी कुछ नही कहा। उनसे बात होगी तो मैं अपना पक्ष उनसे स्पष्ट कर दूंगा पर आप कौन इस बीच।

----------


## Harpreet

दूसरे को बोल रहे है तो न बोलें वोह भी मेरा भाई है जैसे आप हो। पर मुझे कयोट कर के न बोले। मेरी तरफ से सब कुछ खत्म हो गया है। दूसरे मंच पर मैन माफी मांग ली है। किस बात की मांगी है वो आपको ज्ञात है। पर मुझे आप से कोई आश्वाशन नही चाहये। भाई ऐसा नही हो सकता कि आप मेरे स्वाभिमान को यहां पर कुचल दें। फिर कहता हूं चैप्टर बन्द है तो बंद ही रहने दीजिए।

----------


## Harpreet

गुजर चुका हूं कई रातों से, जिनसे दिन में बचा वही अब सामने है। सोचा था कि अब शायद नई डगर है , पर उसको मालूम कि पुरानी डगर पीछे पीछे है

----------


## Harpreet

बाहरी ज्ञान बहुत हुया पर अन्तर्ज्ञान कहीं न मिला, जिस ज्ञान को भूल कर इस पथ चला आखिर वही ज्ञान मूझे वापस लाया।

----------


## Harpreet

Kamlesh ji s chauhan ji apko pm se apna phone number diya hai. koi gila shikva hai to plz use yahan hi khatm kar dijiye. Call me

----------


## Harpreet

> आपने मनीष जी को बोल दिया मान ली आपकी बात अब जब दूसरे को बोल रहे तो कृपया आप भी शांति रखिये 
> ओर रही बात तर्क और वितर्क की तो ये तर्क वितर्क सही होता है ज्ञान हेतु पर कुतर्क नही आपकी पोस्ट नही दे रहा आपको खुद होश नही रहता मित्र हरप्रीत इसीलिए आपको सहन कर रहे थे कि आदमी अच्छा है पर अब आप कृपया शांत रहे आपको कोई कुछ नही कहेगा आपकी मनीष जी से बात हो गई बात खत्म जो भी मनीष जी से बात कर लेगा उसे कोई कुछ नही कहेगा बाकी तो सबको सुनना पड़ेगा


आप मुझे ही कह दीजिये की क्या वितर्क कह दिया मैंने। श्री राम आदर्श थे हैं  और रहेंगे भी। आपका तर्क वितर्क था मेरा नहीं। इंटरनेट पर कई पोस्ट है जिनका सिर्फ सिर्फ एक ही आशय है कि हिन्दू धर्म के आदरणीय को बदनाम करना। कई प्रेशहं चिह्य उठाये गए रामायण पर, पर उठाने बाले का उद्देश्य वोह ही जाने। क्या आप और धर्म के ग्रंथों पर ही इतनी शोद करने की हिम्मत रखतें है या सिर्फ हिन्दुयाँ के ही धर्म ग्रंथ पर कोई टिपणी करने का अधिकार है आपको। ज्ञानी हो तो मानस की जाट सब एकसा के चलन पर चले। कई प्रयास किये फ़ोन पर बात करने को pm में अपना नंबर भी दिया। पर कोई फायदा नही आखिर मुझे यहां कहना ही पढ़ रहा है। आर्य अनार्य यहां के ही हो चुके है। अब तो कितने हजार वर्ष गुजर गए पर आप उसी भ्रान्ति और उसी सोच में जीवन गुजार रहें है। फ़ोन नंबर दिया था और किया भी था

----------


## Harpreet

भाई चाहे अब यह फोरम वोह नही और उस फोरम का में सदस्य नहीं। पर आपने कह दिया कि क्या बोल के आये थे तो उसे यहां भी प्रस्तुत कर दीजिए संपूर्ण वार्तालाप प्रेशहं संबंदी कोई काट छांट नहीं। ताकि यहां के सदस्य भी समझें कि हरप्रीत ऐसे ही नही वहां से यहां आया।चाहो तो ईडी योह वहां दी वोह भी यहां प्रेषित कर दो। भाई खुली किताब हूँ मैं। मेरी की गई टिपणियां जिसमे मैन अपना दुख जाहिर किया था वो भी । अब शर्म और बेशर्म में कोई अंतर नही। चैप्टर खुल चुका है।

----------


## Harpreet

और मेरा असली नाम मेरे शहर का नाम और मेरे घर का पता को भी यहां पोस्ट कर दे और अपना असली नाम आपके घर का पता को भी पोस्ट कर दे

----------


## Harpreet

बात कहने चले हैं कि आपको कोई कुछ नही कहेगा। अगर जानते होते तो न कहते। में कोई फ़र्जी संत महात्मा या कोई ढोंगी बाबा नही की मुझे ब्लैकमेल कर सको और धमकी दे सको। चैप्टर खुल चुका है और बंद आपने करना है। मुझे भरोसा है अपने प्रभु पर आप योह किर्या मरण करना चाहते हो करो।

----------


## Harpreet

मरना ही है एक दिन तो मरेगे। पर अपना स्वाभिमान खो कर नही।

----------


## Harpreet

कितनी बार कहा कि चैप्टर बंद है।पर कई लोगों के खोपड़ी में बात समझ ही नहीं आती और चल परे की में उत्तम शिष्य हुँ। माफी मांगी तो औघड़ नाच नही मांगी तो काल भद्रिका नाच। क्या होगा इन तुष प्राणियों का। बहुत रोका की न पंगा लो पर कोई सुनता कहां है सभी चले है कि मैं उत्तम शिष्य और वो शिष्य को फ़ोन करें तो उठता कोई न पर कल जरूर फ़ोन आएगा। पर अब तीर कमान से निकल गया और में जैसे किसी ने कहा कि अपने को संभाल नहीं सकता तो अब कैसे बिंदी का भी ध्यान रख रहा हूँ। जरूरत पढ़ी तो मैं भी औघड़ विधान में आ आऊंगा। पर योह धमकी दे रहे हैं पहले उनकी  सामर्थ्य का तो पता चले

----------


## Harpreet

फोरम छोड़ दिया या निकाले गए तो को से खेड़ा पलट हो गया। हमारी भी अपनी लाइफ है और हमारे अपने निर्णय। कहा था कि यहां हो खुश रहो पर नही अपने को एक से एक आगे जा कर उत्तम शिष्य बताना है तो किसी को धमकी दो। पर हेलो कोई धमकी नही शराफत से माफ़ी मांगी थी पर तुम तो सिर पर चल दिये। कहा था कि चैप्टर बंध है पर नही तुम्हे तो अपनी शिष्यता दिखानी है। भाई मेरे चैप्टर अब ओपन हो चुका है। बहुत कोशिस की की इस फोरम में कुछ न बोलू पर नही तुम्हे तो अपनी जीत चाहिये। अपनी हार भी मानी पर नहीं तुम्हे तो सामने वाले को बेइज्जत करना है। आल्हा मालिक, जी श्री राम, औम नमः शिवाय

----------


## Harpreet

लंकेश जी अभी ऑनलाइन हैं पर मुझसे बात नही करेंगे फ़ोन नंबर उनको pm किया था। अब कौन याने की लंकेश जी किसकी id हैं।

----------


## Harpreet

नही चाहता था कि व्यर्थ का विवाद उत्पन्न हो पर hayi री किस्मत योह होना है वोह चाहे तो हजार रोके होना ही है।

----------


## Harpreet

सोचा था कि नये फोरम में कुछ अपना योगदान करु पर लगता नही की हरप्रीत की यहाँ कोई होगी । अब नए नाम से इसी फोरम पर वापस आ jayunga। शायद तब मछरों से मुक्ति मिल याये।

----------


## Harpreet

बहत कोशिश की थी कि कीचड़ से बच के रहूं। माफी भी मांगी पर नहीं कोई फायदा नही कॉल भी करि पम भी किया पर कोई जबाब नही। अब कल का हल देखते है जो भी कुछ होगा यहाँ ही प्रस्तुत करूंगा

----------


## Lankesh

तुम्हे जो लिखना है लिखो लेकिन इतना ध्यान रखना हमारे फॉरम हमारे गुरुजी इनके लिए कुछ भी कहा और उनका कोई भी कॉपी पेस्ट या तोड़ मरोड़ कर पेश किया तो कार्यवाही होगी 
बाकी रात को बेवडे पन में कुछ भी लिखो कोई फर्क नही पड़ता दारू छोड़ दो नसीहत है गुजारिश है बाकी आपकी इच्छा

----------


## Harpreet

> तुम्हे जो लिखना है लिखो लेकिन इतना ध्यान रखना हमारे फॉरम हमारे गुरुजी इनके लिए कुछ भी कहा और उनका कोई भी कॉपी पेस्ट या तोड़ मरोड़ कर पेश किया तो कार्यवाही होगी 
> बाकी रात को बेवडे पन में कुछ भी लिखो कोई फर्क नही पड़ता दारू छोड़ दो नसीहत है गुजारिश है बाकी आपकी इच्छा


जिस फोरम को छोड़ दिया वहां से अब क्या काम। कुएं में मेंढक के बारे में सुना है अवशय ही सुना होगा तुमने। इंटरनेट पर ज्ञान ही ज्ञान बिखरा है तो आपके फोरम से क्या लूंगा ? वहां से कुछ लेने का क्या औचित्य। और मेरे पास वहां का कुछ है भी नहीं सिर्फ मेरी अपनी लिखी हुयी रचनाएँ अदि है योह वहां पर पोस्ट की थी | यहाँ पर लिखना तो बाद की बात है पहले तुमसे तो पीछा छूटे। कौन सी बात चुरायूँगा वहां से कभी पूछ लेना मुनीश जी से, कितने मन्त्र मैंने उनसे मांगे है । भाई मैं कोई रिसर्च थीसिस नहीं लिखने वाला और आपकी रिसर्च चुरा लूंगा। आप यहाँ हो खुश रहो। मैंने कहा था की अब भटकना बंद हुआ है, तो क्यों मैं उसी तरफ भागूंगा जिससे निकला हूँ। पता नहीं आप क्या कार्यवाही होगी ..कार्यवाही होगी बोलते चले जा रहे हो। 
इसी मंच पे ही इतनी पठन सामग्री है उसे ही पढ़ना शुरू करूँ तो महीनो लग यागेंगे तो दूसरी तरफ देखने की भी फुरसत नहीं है। आप यहाँ क्षद्म नाम से उस फोरम वाले नाम से अलग। मैं यहाँ पर उसी नाम से हूँ योह वहां पर मेरा यूजर नाम था। अगर थोड़ा सा भी मस्तिक्ष चलता होता तो समझ जाते की मैं यहाँ पर कोई कॉपी पेस्ट वहां का नहीं करने वाला हूँ।
रात को क्या दिन को भी लिखूंगा पर तेरे से कोई अनुमति लेके नहीं लिखूंगा। दिमाग हिल गया लगता है तुम्हारा योह यह कह रहे हो |

----------


## RUDRA

मित्रों कृप्या इस फोरम को बिवादित क्षेत्र न बनायें । आपसबों से यही गुजारिश है ।

----------


## RUDRA

सभी मित्रों को गोवर्धन पुजा एवं  अन्नकुट की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें

----------

